# My DNP Cycle... That Only Lasted 3 Days



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all,

This week I started my first ever DNP + insulin cycle and f*ck me DNP rendered me absolutely useless in only 3 days.

My body got on fine with 'slin with me using 6iu in the mornings and 10iu post-workout 6 times per week. The DNP however is a different story. For 3 days I have been sweating non-stop too the point where my manager at work requested me to take the day off as he thought I may of been dying from a terminal illness lol.

Today it got really bad as I got to my gym and only managed 2 warm up sets on chest before I had to call it a day. I see no point of taking a bodybuilding compound if it prevents me from bodybuilding lol.

In all fairness, I only ran DNP to keep fat at bay whilst using insulin so I'm more gutted about having to stop insulin as opposed to having to stop DNP.

I've already outlined my next cycle which I'll begin on the 7th of January and this is how it's looking...

*Weeks 1 - 4*

6iuu insulin morning, 10iu insulin post-workout

125mcg of T3 ED

*Weeks 1 - 2 & 4-6*

200mcg Clen ED

I know T3 and Clen don't come close to DNP but at least I know I can handle them compounds. Fingers crossed they'll be enough to keep fat gain relatively in check.

The moral of the story is... DNP is no joke.

I've ran 3g+ of gear in the past, used clen up to 400mcg, T3 up to 200mcg, but 500mg of DNP had me crying like a baby.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Why didn't you start lower than 500mg?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I dont get on well with it my self I only lasted a few days too made me feel like death


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Why didn't you start lower than 500mg?


On Monday when I took my first morning cap, the effects kicked in mate. I think even on 1 cap it'll make no difference. I'm genuinely a very warm person who wears vests and t-shirts in the winter. I don't think a person like me is suitable for DNP. I've just spent the last 30 minutes walking around the streets in a vest trying to cool down. Even with this sub-zero temperature I feel nothing.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

man up, 500mg a day, for 30days in JULY! hah  eca before training and get on with it :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Why didn't you start lower than 500mg?


This

Big difference between 250mg and 500mg for me

Don't get any sides on 250mg apart from a bit of lethargy.

500mg and I'm swimming in myself (depending on brand)


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mate u would only need 200mg every other day to keep fat off on slin, 500 is a high dose, makes me sweat like fuk


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I was sweating like a pig after my first dose of 250mg lads lol. It was the first day I used it when my manager at work looked at me and thought wtf is wrong with him lol.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

in all seriousness, I was up to 650mg/day (pure powder) and that was crazy, I was sleeping naked on my bed with AC turned down to 8C still sweating like a pig :blink:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

500mg is too much for anybody IMO

200-250mg is plenty


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

F*ck DNP I say. It's the devil in capsule from :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

but after two weeks on 500mg you can get used to it.. somewhat


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> but after two weeks on 500mg you can get used to it.. somewhat


If I can't get past the 3 day mark, reaching the 2 week mark is an impossibility lol.

Kudos to all you guys who have ran DNP for 2 weeks and longer.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Contest said:


> I was sweating like a pig after my first dose of 250mg lads lol. It was the first day I used it when my manager at work looked at me and thought wtf is wrong with him lol.


So why would touch add another 250mg and then continue that way, makes no sense at all


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Agreed 250mg ED is plenty and If its crystal that works out at 30% increase in your BMR. I tried 500mg for a few days and it was brutal, it made 250mg feel like a breeze!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Erm I never use over 200mg. You don't fvcking have to.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Point taken lads, I may have used far too much :sad:


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Best time of the year to run 250mg EOD, for minimum sides.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

250mg and i can hardly feel anything but 500mg ruins me !! Cant sleep properly, go through 2 pillows a night (4 sides) the mrs goes mental because i need the back door all the time in winter lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Contest, how you managed just a few days on 500mg is beyond me mate. I think I would just lie down on a cold floor all day...

I am on day 4 of D-Hacks tabs and they are fvcking mental at 250mg. I have done DNP in the past up to 600mg, but these things are in a different league.

I added 1 Ultra Burn Power Stack to it yesterday, just to hold back any carb cravings as I was just mooching about the house a lot. Did my morning workout, which saw me sweating like a good un. I normally train in my garage with a hoodie, drill top, beanie and gloves, but yesterday was just a t-shirt. Absolutely soaked.

Then, in the afternoon the Ultra Burn was still banging away at me so I went for a good blast on my mountain bike. Definately much harder than my normal ride and I was breathing through my ars3.

Last night was about 0 degrees around here and I had to sleep in the spare room with the window fully open. Missus is looking at me as if I'm simple now, as I have just been outside on a ladder putting up a security light in a t-shirt and shorts.

Think I better take a spare shirt to work tomorrow... :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Contest said:


> F*ck DNP I say. It's the devil in capsule from :lol:


DNP is a very useful tool in aiding fat loss if used responsibly.

200mg a day did me fine. You don't have to be sweating, hot and uncomfortable for it to be working.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

200mg a day is fine in terms of sides. When you go to 400 is unbearable


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gonna try and have a week off then get a few fans before i start again lol. Does anyone seem to get a blocked nose on DNP ??


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Trying to do a bit of research on dnp... What are the side effects of it lads? Noticed people sweating like mad


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

A runny **** is another side effect.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Fiction said:


> A runny **** is another side effect.


Haha!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Makes me pee all the time. Nightmare when you got an hour and a half commute


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think DNP is as hard to cope with as people make it out to be !

day2 on 500mg a day and just did a 2 hour session on 800kals including cv

Also mostly compounds Dead lift 200kg and over head press 100kg all for reps and super sets


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

reza85 said:


> I don't think DNP is as hard to cope with as people make it out to be !
> 
> day2 on 500mg a day and just did a 2 hour session on 800kals including cv
> 
> Also mostly compounds Dead lift 200kg and over head press 100kg all for reps and super sets


Haha 2 days ! Give it another day or so mate once it all builds up ! Or your super resistant to it ! You using d hacks ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha 2 days ! Give it another day or so mate once it all builds up ! Or your super resistant to it ! You using d hacks ?


Yea mate D-hacks

I did read Scot saying as long as you don't go nuts on a high dose you might even get PB's Gobe give a try see how it goes !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL I just **** scared off cateracs....!

I dont no if is in my head i feel like im going abit blurry lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

reza85 said:


> I don't think DNP is as hard to cope with as people make it out to be !
> 
> day2 on 500mg a day and just did a 2 hour session on 800kals including cv
> 
> Also mostly compounds Dead lift 200kg and over head press 100kg all for reps and super sets


Are you eating carbs Reza?

Seriously Mate, I am only on 250mg and as soon as I put some carbs in, the heat comes to get me... I think 500mg would ruin me. I am also taking Ultra Burn, but I don't think that's creating the heat and sweats. It's definately making my d1ck shrivel up though and nads are in my stomach :whistling:

Temp is -2.5 outside tonight and my missus has just warned me not to leave the window open tonight.

I couldn't come down below 14st 7ib, as I seem to have hit a sticking point (diet and cardio good). Been on 5 days and was 14st 2ib this morning, so not all bad...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

jon-kent said:


> Gonna try and have a week off then get a few fans before i start again lol. Does anyone seem to get a blocked nose on DNP ??


Try the Ultra Burn with the additional Sibutramine mate. No carb cravings whatsover, so makes things a bit easier.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I only get carb cravings when i come off it mate lol


----------

